# [SOLVED] Company of Heroes problem.



## Thefaxoflife (Aug 5, 2008)

This has been a problem that has plagued me from the day I got my new video card.
I've ruled out its NOT-

Heat
Memory
Drivers
Patches
Power

Basically what happens is the game restarts my entire PC with no stop error. Its like someone pushed the power button five to ten minutes into the game. This has been happening since I switch my dying ATI x1900 for a brand new Nvidia 9800. All other games run fine, CoD4, CoD5, BF2, Freelancer, CS:S, DOD:S, L4D - Its JUST Company of Heroes and its expansions that have this problem.

I've updated their patches to most recent, unistalled and tried them without patching at all, still nothing.

Im out of ideas. Any helpful insight or suggestions?

System Specs:

Mobo: ABIT AT8 32x
Memory: x2g Corsair DDR 400
GPU: Nvidia Geforce 9800
CPU: AMD Athlon X2 +4200
PSU: SPARKLE 900w
OS: XP Service Pack 3

Anything else you need to know, feel free to ask.

*NOTE:* Don't suggest that the problem is one of the factors I've already said isn't it. Its annoying and it doesn't help me.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

When you got your new graphics card, did you make sure you uninstalled the old drivers for your ATI card?


----------



## Thefaxoflife (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*



5NIPER_WOLF said:


> When you got your new graphics card, did you make sure you uninstalled the old drivers for your ATI card?


It was one of the first things I did.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Check for hardware conflicts; press 'Windows Logo' + Pause/Break, go to the 'Hardware' tab and click 'Device Manager' and expand all the plus signs until you see an exclamation or question mark and take a screen shot if you find one, then double click on that device and follow what it says.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Have you had a look through the Event Viewer to see if Windows is reporting any problems around the same time as the crashes?


----------



## Thefaxoflife (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

No error reports come up, however I did catch a BSOD just yesterday while playing. It ignored the unchecked "Automatic restart upon system failure" and restarted anyway. The only thing that showed up on the event viewer was an error that showed up 30 minutes before the crash.

"Faulting application reliccoh.exe, version 1.0.0.10332, faulting module
unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x00000000."

5niper: Found a few problems with the "Other devices" list.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v337/Taka-chan/errors-1.jpg
sorry its hard to make out.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

go back to the Device Manager and double click on the two 'other' devices and see what it says, if it says no drivers found then try to install drivers using Add New Hardware or going to their website if it lists a manufacterer.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

If 5NIPER's suggestion doesn't fix it, try turning Texture Detail from Ultra down to High (If you haven't already).
When the game was initially released it had a memory leak that caused this problem but it was supposed to have been fixed in a patch.


----------



## Thefaxoflife (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Tried updating drivers.
One updated and is fine now, the other is an unknown and wont update.
I turned down the texture detail as well, but no dice.

I was able to play through Tiger Ace today, but when I tried to play online I didn't even make it three minutes.

Note: All I can confirm about the Unknown device is its location: on PCI bus.


----------



## Thefaxoflife (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Just got another BSOD:

Error code 1000007e, parameter1 c0000005, parameter2 bd1c6a10, parameter3 b355cc28, parameter4 b355c924.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

What arour 12v voltages in the bios?

Sparkle makes low quality PSU's
I would say your PSU is equivalent of a Corsair 650w. but it should be fine as long as the 12v is fine.

Can you upload your minidumps

C:\Windows\Minidumps\

and run driver verifier
http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post4.html


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Go into Thread Tools and mark the thread as solved


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*



lefier said:


> I fixed it I believe. I opened up the case and undusted it and it began to spin again (the fan). I guess that was the only problem because the temperature of it is back down to 83 Celsius average. Anyway i guess my problem is solved thank you very much. By the way do i have to do anything to the thread since my problem is solved?


I hope that is the temperature of your GPU. If that is the temperature of your CPU it is still _way_ too hot. It's a little warm for a GPU but still within a safe range.


----------



## Thefaxoflife (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Uh hijack much?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Sorry, Thefaxoflife. It appears leifer posted in the wrong thread. I have moved the post from your thread.
At this point I would recommend following Ninja's advice in post #11.
From what I have been able to determine, the 1000007e error usually points to a bad/corrupt driver or a RAM problem but the minidumps may help pinpoint the issue.


----------



## Thefaxoflife (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Should I just put them into a zip file for you guys?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Not really, I don't think TSF Supports .zip files anyway, the minidump should be in a .dmp or .txt file so just give us that.


----------



## Thefaxoflife (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

I have a bunch of minidump files..should it be that way?
I'll just post the one with the most recent creation date.

....Or not, TSF doesnt support DMP files either. And there is no txt file.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

You can attach zip files up to 4.8mb in size.

*http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms795746.aspx*


> 0xC0000005: STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION indicates a memory access violation occurred.
> * Make sure you have enough disk space.
> * If a driver is identified in the bug check message, disable the driver or check with the manufacturer for driver updates.
> * Try changing video adapters.
> ...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

just use WinRAR to compress it. Or just rename the file to .txt as it should not hurt the file because it's pretty much the same filetype anyway.


----------



## Thefaxoflife (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Here you go

one from the 27 and one from today.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

On May 31st (today) one of your drivers failed
bugcheck: *0x8E*
This is most likely the fault of a driver and its probably your nvidia driver..

I would run memtest86 and see if your RAM is functioning properly
http://www.memtest86.com/


```
ERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000008e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 805afee6, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: b381ebe8, Trap Frame
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MmDeleteTeb+2e
805afee6 f6472702        test    byte ptr [edi+27h],2

TRAP_FRAME:  b381ebe8 -- (.trap 0xffffffffb381ebe8)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000000 ebx=8a9d8380 ecx=0007ff8a edx=8a9d83ac esi=8a9d8290 edi=00000000
eip=805afee6 esp=b381ec5c ebp=b381ec70 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
nt!MmDeleteTeb+0x2e:
805afee6 f6472702        test    byte ptr [edi+27h],2       ds:0023:00000027=??
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E

PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 805d2608 to 805afee6

STACK_TEXT:  
b381ec70 805d2608 8a9d8290 7ff8a000 89fad020 nt!MmDeleteTeb+0x2e
b381ed14 805d28d4 00000000 00000000 89fad020 nt!PspExitThread+0x576
b381ed34 805d2c14 89fad020 00000000 b381ed64 nt!PspTerminateThreadByPointer+0x52
b381ed54 8054162c 00000000 00000000 0d77ff6c nt!NtTerminateThread+0x70
b381ed54 7c90e514 00000000 00000000 0d77ff6c nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xfc
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0d77ff6c 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e514


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MmDeleteTeb+2e
805afee6 f6472702        test    byte ptr [edi+27h],2

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MmDeleteTeb+2e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  498c11d3

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!MmDeleteTeb+2e

BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!MmDeleteTeb+2e

Followup: MachineOwner
```
The second minidump on May 27th was because of your nvidia driver. maybe its corrupted but I would download and install it again 

bugcheck: *0x7E*
Driver in fault: nv4_disp.dll

This occured while you were playing Company of heroes


```
SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: bd14d1c7, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: b3956b58, Exception Record Address
Arg4: b3956854, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nv4_disp+13b1c7
bd14d1c7 33c0            xor     eax,eax

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  b3956b58 -- (.exr 0xffffffffb3956b58)
ExceptionAddress: bd14d1c7 (nv4_disp+0x0013b1c7)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 00000000
   Parameter[1]: 68e9ea1f
Attempt to read from address 68e9ea1f

CONTEXT:  b3956854 -- (.cxr 0xffffffffb3956854)
eax=e2f4a000 ebx=00000007 ecx=e58c8d40 edx=e58c8bc0 esi=00000000 edi=e2f4c7a4
eip=bd14d1c7 esp=b3956c20 ebp=00000004 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
nv4_disp+0x13b1c7:
bd14d1c7 33c0            xor     eax,eax
Resetting default scope

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  RelicCOH.exe

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  00000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  68e9ea1f

READ_ADDRESS:  68e9ea1f 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nv4_disp+13b1c7
bd14d1c7 33c0            xor     eax,eax

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from bd14d45c to bd14d1c7

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
b3956c34 bd14d45c e2f4a000 e2f94a64 e2f4a000 nv4_disp+0x13b1c7
b3956c38 e2f4a000 e2f94a64 e2f4a000 00000001 nv4_disp+0x13b45c
b3956c3c e2f94a64 e2f4a000 00000001 00000007 0xe2f4a000
b3956c40 e2f4a000 00000001 00000007 bd0bff62 0xe2f94a64
b3956c44 00000000 00000007 bd0bff62 00000007 0xe2f4a000


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nv4_disp+13b1c7

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nv4_disp

IMAGE_NAME:  nv4_disp.dll

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49fa9526

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xffffffffb3956854 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_nv4_disp+13b1c7

BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_nv4_disp+13b1c7

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
You should download the latest Nvidia driver and install it. Your current one may be corrupt.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

To run Memtest86 correctly, as to elaborate with Mcninjaguy, you MUST remove all but one stick of RAM and test them all individually.


----------



## Thefaxoflife (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Caught the problem.

A -VERY- small nick in one of my RAM sticks, probably from the installation of my 2nd pair.
Thank you all very much for helping me out with this, your efforts are very appreciated.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Company of Heroes problem.*

Then getting new ram will solve the problem. Please go under Thread Tools and mark the thread as solved


----------

